# Zugangsdaten



## Guest (7. Apr 2005)

Ich möchte gerne wissen ob es eine möglichkeit gibt die Zugangsdaten für die Verbindung irgendwie sicher zu speichern
Einmal geht das ja per PHP aber FileReader aus einem Applet geht ja nicht  :?


----------



## Roar (7. Apr 2005)

ich würd die daten in einer passwortgeschüzten datei auf dem server speichern. so kannst du die daten auch ändern ohne das applet neukompilieren/packenZ/hochladen zu müssen


----------



## Guest (7. Apr 2005)

in einer .htaccess meinst du??
Aber lesen geht ja nicht bei einem Applet wie komm ich den an die Daten dran??


----------



## Gast (7. Apr 2005)

keiner da der helfen kann??


----------



## abollm (8. Apr 2005)

Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich möchte gerne wissen ob es eine möglichkeit gibt die Zugangsdaten für die Verbindung irgendwie sicher zu speichern
> Einmal geht das ja per PHP aber FileReader aus einem Applet geht ja nicht  :?



So etwas sollte man grundsätzlich nicht tun, wenn man mit DB-gestützten Anwendungen zu tun hat: -> Grundkurs in DB-Techniken. Gibt es einen zwingenden Grund für dich, dass so zu machen? Was ist der Hintergrund dafür, vielleicht gibt es einen anderen Weg.


----------



## Gast (8. Apr 2005)

Ich will halt nicht das einer an die Zugangsdaten für dem MySQL Server kommt  
Ich muss also irgendwie in eine Datei schreiben oder lesen können


----------



## Guest (8. Apr 2005)

Ich habe auf meinem Server ein Applet mit DB Zugriff laufen
Username,PW stimmen aber es kommt diese Meldung

```
Java Plug-in 1.5.0
Verwendung der JRE-Version 1.5.0 Java HotSpot(TM) Client VM
Home-Verzeichnis des Benutzers = C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\Administrator


----------------------------------------------------
c:   Konsolenfenster schließen
f:   Objekte in Finalisierungswarteschlange finalisieren
g:   Speicherbereinigung
h:   Diese Hilfemeldung anzeigen
l:   ClassLoader-Liste ausgeben
m:   Speicherbelegung anzeigen
o:   Protokollierung auslösen
p:   Proxy-Konfiguration neu laden
q:   Konsole ausblenden
r:   Richtlinien-Konfiguration neu laden
s:   System- und Bereitstellungseigenschaften ausgeben
t:   Threadliste ausgeben
v:   Thread-Stack ausgeben
x:   ClassLoader-Cache löschen
0-5: Trace-Stufe auf <n> setzen
----------------------------------------------------

Verbindung ist fehlgeschlagen: Communications link failure due to underlying exception: 

** BEGIN NESTED EXCEPTION ** 

java.net.SocketException
MESSAGE: java.security.AccessControlException: access denied (java.net.SocketPermission 127.0.0.1:3306 connect,resolve)

STACKTRACE:

java.net.SocketException: java.security.AccessControlException: access denied (java.net.SocketPermission 127.0.0.1:3306 connect,resolve)
	at com.mysql.jdbc.StandardSocketFactory.connect(StandardSocketFactory.java:151)
	at com.mysql.jdbc.MysqlIO.<init>(MysqlIO.java:280)
	at com.mysql.jdbc.Connection.createNewIO(Connection.java:1765)
	at com.mysql.jdbc.Connection.<init>(Connection.java:430)
	at com.mysql.jdbc.NonRegisteringDriver.connect(NonRegisteringDriver.java:268)
	at java.sql.DriverManager.getConnection(Unknown Source)
	at java.sql.DriverManager.getConnection(Unknown Source)
	at db_klasse.verbinden(db_klasse.java:52)
	at db_klasse.login(db_klasse.java:84)
	at tippspiel$4.actionPerformed(tippspiel.java:149)
	at javax.swing.AbstractButton.fireActionPerformed(Unknown Source)
	at javax.swing.AbstractButton$Handler.actionPerformed(Unknown Source)
	at javax.swing.DefaultButtonModel.fireActionPerformed(Unknown Source)
	at javax.swing.DefaultButtonModel.setPressed(Unknown Source)
	at javax.swing.plaf.basic.BasicButtonListener.mouseReleased(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.Component.processMouseEvent(Unknown Source)
	at javax.swing.JComponent.processMouseEvent(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.Component.processEvent(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.Container.processEvent(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.Component.dispatchEventImpl(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.Container.dispatchEventImpl(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.Component.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.LightweightDispatcher.retargetMouseEvent(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.LightweightDispatcher.processMouseEvent(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.LightweightDispatcher.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.Container.dispatchEventImpl(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.Component.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventQueue.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpOneEventForHierarchy(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEventsForHierarchy(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEvents(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEvents(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.run(Unknown Source)


** END NESTED EXCEPTION **


Exception in thread "AWT-EventQueue-2" java.lang.NullPointerException
	at db_klasse.login(db_klasse.java:91)
	at tippspiel$4.actionPerformed(tippspiel.java:149)
	at javax.swing.AbstractButton.fireActionPerformed(Unknown Source)
	at javax.swing.AbstractButton$Handler.actionPerformed(Unknown Source)
	at javax.swing.DefaultButtonModel.fireActionPerformed(Unknown Source)
	at javax.swing.DefaultButtonModel.setPressed(Unknown Source)
	at javax.swing.plaf.basic.BasicButtonListener.mouseReleased(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.Component.processMouseEvent(Unknown Source)
	at javax.swing.JComponent.processMouseEvent(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.Component.processEvent(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.Container.processEvent(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.Component.dispatchEventImpl(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.Container.dispatchEventImpl(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.Component.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.LightweightDispatcher.retargetMouseEvent(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.LightweightDispatcher.processMouseEvent(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.LightweightDispatcher.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.Container.dispatchEventImpl(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.Component.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventQueue.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpOneEventForHierarchy(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEventsForHierarchy(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEvents(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEvents(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.run(Unknown Source)
Verbindung ist fehlgeschlagen: Communications link failure due to underlying exception: 

** BEGIN NESTED EXCEPTION ** 

java.net.SocketException
MESSAGE: java.security.AccessControlException: access denied (java.net.SocketPermission 127.0.0.1:3306 connect,resolve)

STACKTRACE:

java.net.SocketException: java.security.AccessControlException: access denied (java.net.SocketPermission 127.0.0.1:3306 connect,resolve)
	at com.mysql.jdbc.StandardSocketFactory.connect(StandardSocketFactory.java:151)
	at com.mysql.jdbc.MysqlIO.<init>(MysqlIO.java:280)
	at com.mysql.jdbc.Connection.createNewIO(Connection.java:1765)
	at com.mysql.jdbc.Connection.<init>(Connection.java:430)
	at com.mysql.jdbc.NonRegisteringDriver.connect(NonRegisteringDriver.java:268)
	at java.sql.DriverManager.getConnection(Unknown Source)
	at java.sql.DriverManager.getConnection(Unknown Source)
	at db_klasse.verbinden(db_klasse.java:52)
	at db_klasse.login(db_klasse.java:84)
	at tippspiel$4.actionPerformed(tippspiel.java:149)
	at javax.swing.AbstractButton.fireActionPerformed(Unknown Source)
	at javax.swing.AbstractButton$Handler.actionPerformed(Unknown Source)
	at javax.swing.DefaultButtonModel.fireActionPerformed(Unknown Source)
	at javax.swing.DefaultButtonModel.setPressed(Unknown Source)
	at javax.swing.plaf.basic.BasicButtonListener.mouseReleased(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.Component.processMouseEvent(Unknown Source)
	at javax.swing.JComponent.processMouseEvent(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.Component.processEvent(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.Container.processEvent(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.Component.dispatchEventImpl(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.Container.dispatchEventImpl(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.Component.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.LightweightDispatcher.retargetMouseEvent(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.LightweightDispatcher.processMouseEvent(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.LightweightDispatcher.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.Container.dispatchEventImpl(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.Component.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventQueue.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpOneEventForHierarchy(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEventsForHierarchy(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEvents(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEvents(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.run(Unknown Source)


** END NESTED EXCEPTION **


Exception in thread "AWT-EventQueue-2" java.lang.NullPointerException
	at db_klasse.login(db_klasse.java:91)
	at tippspiel$4.actionPerformed(tippspiel.java:149)
	at javax.swing.AbstractButton.fireActionPerformed(Unknown Source)
	at javax.swing.AbstractButton$Handler.actionPerformed(Unknown Source)
	at javax.swing.DefaultButtonModel.fireActionPerformed(Unknown Source)
	at javax.swing.DefaultButtonModel.setPressed(Unknown Source)
	at javax.swing.plaf.basic.BasicButtonListener.mouseReleased(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.Component.processMouseEvent(Unknown Source)
	at javax.swing.JComponent.processMouseEvent(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.Component.processEvent(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.Container.processEvent(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.Component.dispatchEventImpl(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.Container.dispatchEventImpl(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.Component.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.LightweightDispatcher.retargetMouseEvent(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.LightweightDispatcher.processMouseEvent(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.LightweightDispatcher.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.Container.dispatchEventImpl(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.Component.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventQueue.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpOneEventForHierarchy(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEventsForHierarchy(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEvents(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEvents(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.run(Unknown Source)
Verbindung ist fehlgeschlagen: Communications link failure due to underlying exception: 

** BEGIN NESTED EXCEPTION ** 

java.net.SocketException
MESSAGE: java.security.AccessControlException: access denied (java.net.SocketPermission 127.0.0.1:3306 connect,resolve)

STACKTRACE:

java.net.SocketException: java.security.AccessControlException: access denied (java.net.SocketPermission 127.0.0.1:3306 connect,resolve)
	at com.mysql.jdbc.StandardSocketFactory.connect(StandardSocketFactory.java:151)
	at com.mysql.jdbc.MysqlIO.<init>(MysqlIO.java:280)
	at com.mysql.jdbc.Connection.createNewIO(Connection.java:1765)
	at com.mysql.jdbc.Connection.<init>(Connection.java:430)
	at com.mysql.jdbc.NonRegisteringDriver.connect(NonRegisteringDriver.java:268)
	at java.sql.DriverManager.getConnection(Unknown Source)
	at java.sql.DriverManager.getConnection(Unknown Source)
	at db_klasse.verbinden(db_klasse.java:52)
	at db_klasse.login(db_klasse.java:84)
	at tippspiel$4.actionPerformed(tippspiel.java:149)
	at javax.swing.AbstractButton.fireActionPerformed(Unknown Source)
	at javax.swing.AbstractButton$Handler.actionPerformed(Unknown Source)
	at javax.swing.DefaultButtonModel.fireActionPerformed(Unknown Source)
	at javax.swing.DefaultButtonModel.setPressed(Unknown Source)
	at javax.swing.plaf.basic.BasicButtonListener.mouseReleased(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.Component.processMouseEvent(Unknown Source)
	at javax.swing.JComponent.processMouseEvent(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.Component.processEvent(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.Container.processEvent(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.Component.dispatchEventImpl(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.Container.dispatchEventImpl(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.Component.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.LightweightDispatcher.retargetMouseEvent(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.LightweightDispatcher.processMouseEvent(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.LightweightDispatcher.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.Container.dispatchEventImpl(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.Component.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventQueue.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpOneEventForHierarchy(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEventsForHierarchy(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEvents(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEvents(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.run(Unknown Source)


** END NESTED EXCEPTION **


Exception in thread "AWT-EventQueue-3" java.lang.NullPointerException
	at db_klasse.login(db_klasse.java:91)
	at tippspiel$4.actionPerformed(tippspiel.java:149)
	at javax.swing.AbstractButton.fireActionPerformed(Unknown Source)
	at javax.swing.AbstractButton$Handler.actionPerformed(Unknown Source)
	at javax.swing.DefaultButtonModel.fireActionPerformed(Unknown Source)
	at javax.swing.DefaultButtonModel.setPressed(Unknown Source)
	at javax.swing.plaf.basic.BasicButtonListener.mouseReleased(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.Component.processMouseEvent(Unknown Source)
	at javax.swing.JComponent.processMouseEvent(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.Component.processEvent(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.Container.processEvent(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.Component.dispatchEventImpl(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.Container.dispatchEventImpl(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.Component.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.LightweightDispatcher.retargetMouseEvent(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.LightweightDispatcher.processMouseEvent(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.LightweightDispatcher.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.Container.dispatchEventImpl(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.Component.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventQueue.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpOneEventForHierarchy(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEventsForHierarchy(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEvents(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEvents(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.run(Unknown Source)
Laden: Klasse tippsbbpiel.class nicht gefunden
java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: tippsbbpiel.class
	at sun.applet.AppletClassLoader.findClass(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
	at sun.applet.AppletClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
	at sun.applet.AppletClassLoader.loadCode(Unknown Source)
	at sun.applet.AppletPanel.createApplet(Unknown Source)
	at sun.plugin.AppletViewer.createApplet(Unknown Source)
	at sun.applet.AppletPanel.runLoader(Unknown Source)
	at sun.applet.AppletPanel.run(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.Thread.run(Unknown Source)
Caused by: java.io.IOException: open HTTP connection failed.
	at sun.applet.AppletClassLoader.getBytes(Unknown Source)
	at sun.applet.AppletClassLoader.access$100(Unknown Source)
	at sun.applet.AppletClassLoader$1.run(Unknown Source)
	at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
	... 10 more
Verbindung ist fehlgeschlagen: Communications link failure due to underlying exception: 

** BEGIN NESTED EXCEPTION ** 

java.net.SocketException
MESSAGE: java.security.AccessControlException: access denied (java.net.SocketPermission 127.0.0.1:3306 connect,resolve)

STACKTRACE:

java.net.SocketException: java.security.AccessControlException: access denied (java.net.SocketPermission 127.0.0.1:3306 connect,resolve)
	at com.mysql.jdbc.StandardSocketFactory.connect(StandardSocketFactory.java:151)
	at com.mysql.jdbc.MysqlIO.<init>(MysqlIO.java:280)
	at com.mysql.jdbc.Connection.createNewIO(Connection.java:1765)
	at com.mysql.jdbc.Connection.<init>(Connection.java:430)
	at com.mysql.jdbc.NonRegisteringDriver.connect(NonRegisteringDriver.java:268)
	at java.sql.DriverManager.getConnection(Unknown Source)
	at java.sql.DriverManager.getConnection(Unknown Source)
	at db_klasse.verbinden(db_klasse.java:52)
	at db_klasse.login(db_klasse.java:84)
	at tippspiel$4.actionPerformed(tippspiel.java:149)
	at javax.swing.AbstractButton.fireActionPerformed(Unknown Source)
	at javax.swing.AbstractButton$Handler.actionPerformed(Unknown Source)
	at javax.swing.DefaultButtonModel.fireActionPerformed(Unknown Source)
	at javax.swing.DefaultButtonModel.setPressed(Unknown Source)
	at javax.swing.plaf.basic.BasicButtonListener.mouseReleased(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.Component.processMouseEvent(Unknown Source)
	at javax.swing.JComponent.processMouseEvent(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.Component.processEvent(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.Container.processEvent(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.Component.dispatchEventImpl(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.Container.dispatchEventImpl(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.Component.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.LightweightDispatcher.retargetMouseEvent(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.LightweightDispatcher.processMouseEvent(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.LightweightDispatcher.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.Container.dispatchEventImpl(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.Component.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventQueue.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpOneEventForHierarchy(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEventsForHierarchy(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEvents(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEvents(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.run(Unknown Source)


** END NESTED EXCEPTION **


Exception in thread "AWT-EventQueue-5" java.lang.NullPointerException
	at db_klasse.login(db_klasse.java:91)
	at tippspiel$4.actionPerformed(tippspiel.java:149)
	at javax.swing.AbstractButton.fireActionPerformed(Unknown Source)
	at javax.swing.AbstractButton$Handler.actionPerformed(Unknown Source)
	at javax.swing.DefaultButtonModel.fireActionPerformed(Unknown Source)
	at javax.swing.DefaultButtonModel.setPressed(Unknown Source)
	at javax.swing.plaf.basic.BasicButtonListener.mouseReleased(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.Component.processMouseEvent(Unknown Source)
	at javax.swing.JComponent.processMouseEvent(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.Component.processEvent(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.Container.processEvent(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.Component.dispatchEventImpl(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.Container.dispatchEventImpl(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.Component.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.LightweightDispatcher.retargetMouseEvent(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.LightweightDispatcher.processMouseEvent(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.LightweightDispatcher.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.Container.dispatchEventImpl(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.Component.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventQueue.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpOneEventForHierarchy(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEventsForHierarchy(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEvents(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEvents(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.run(Unknown Source)
```


----------



## bronks (8. Apr 2005)

Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> java.net.SocketException
> MESSAGE: java.security.AccessControlException: access denied (java.net.SocketPermission 127.0.0.1:3306 connect,resolve)


Ein Applet darf nur auf eine DB zugreifen, wenn sie auf der gleichen Maschine läuft, wie der Webserver, der das Applet hostet. Loopback ist da total ungünstig. Die IP-Adresse der DB muß der Adresse entsprechen, die Du im Browser eingibst. Eine Signierung des Applets ist dann nicht nötig.


----------



## Guest (8. Apr 2005)

MySQL Server ist localhost
Bei php geht das ja auch


----------



## AlArenal (8. Apr 2005)

Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> MySQL Server ist localhost
> Bei php geht das ja auch



Dann schreib dein Applet doch in PHP! 

Merke: PHP != Java != C(++) != LISP != Modula-2 != Oberon != Haskell != Forth != Prolog != Logo != Fortran != Cobol .....


----------



## Guest (8. Apr 2005)

Tolle Antwort  :roll: 
Warum geht das den nicht???????????


----------



## bronks (9. Apr 2005)

Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Tolle Antwort  :roll:
> Warum geht das den nicht???????????


PHP ist halt nich Java und schon garnicht ein Applet. Total andere Technik und Vorgehensweise ist da gefragt. 

Warum o.g. grundsätzlich nicht funktioniert: Weil die DB normalerweise immer auf einem entfernten Computer läuft und das Applet auf dem lokalen ausgeführt wird.


----------



## Guest (9. Apr 2005)

bronks hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Anonymous hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nochmal der MySQL Server läuft auf den gleichen PC wie der Apache   :!:  :!: 
Deswegen schreibe ich da ja auch localhost hin  :!:


----------



## bronks (9. Apr 2005)

Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ... Nochmal der MySQL Server läuft auf den gleichen PC wie der Apache   :!:  :!:
> Deswegen schreibe ich da ja auch localhost hin  :!:


Mit Sicherheit rufst Du das Applet im Browser nicht mit "http://127.0.0.1/... ... applet.html" auf???


----------



## Guest (9. Apr 2005)

Ne ich rufe es mit www.xyz.de auf
Und was soll ich jetzt angeben als Host?? www.xyz.de??


----------



## Campino (9. Apr 2005)

Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ne ich rufe es mit www.xyz.de auf
> Und was soll ich jetzt angeben als Host?? www.xyz.de??


applet.getCodebase().getHost()?


----------



## Guest (9. Apr 2005)

Meine URL weiss ich  :wink: 
Das bedeutet das der Datenbank zugriff extern erfolgt und nicht intern?
Ich gebe www.xyz.de ein das Applet wird geladen ich greife auf die Datenbank zu (welche eigentlich auf dem gleichen PC ist wie das Applet) mit dem DBHost www.xyz.de
Dann muss der Datenbank Server nach aussen geöffnet werden wie geht das??


----------



## Gast (9. Apr 2005)

Alle Aufrufe die nich von localhost kommen scheitern 
Aber ich verstehe nicht warum


----------



## Guest (9. Apr 2005)

Ich dachte es mir doch 
Der MySQL Sever muss nach aussen freigeschaltet sein


----------

